# Win big with NGP's Holiday Giveaway!



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

It’s the season of giving and we want to give you *cold hard cash!* Once each day through January 1st we will gather the previous day’s *web store* orders of $100 or more and randomly select one customer to receive $20 cash! No strings, no gift cards- Just *Cold. Hard. Cash.* On top of the daily cash prizes, we’ve also worked with some of partners to put together some seriously grand prizes* to wrap up our giveaways:

 Black Forest Industries– A *shift knob* and *shift boot* combo of your choice
 Integrated Engineering– A *heat shield-type/open cold air intake* for the vehicle if your choice
 034Motorsport– a *solid rear sway bar* for your chosen vehicle
 Vogtland– *sport spring and damper kit*
 Tyrolsport– *Braided brake lines or a subframe Deadset kit*
 Racingline– *Billet DSG shift paddles*
 New German Performance– a *gold Forge valve*
The same rules apply for our grand prizes- placing an order of $100 or more in our web store from now through January 1st will qualify you for the drawings! All daily cash prize winners will be eligible for our grand prizes, and the more $100+ purchases you make will increase your chances of winning!

The grand prizes will be drawn on January 2nd, keep an eye on on *Facebook* and *Instagram* feeds for videos of the daily and grand prize drawings. Videos of our daily drawings will be posted to on our social channels at or before 1pm EST every week day.

To kick off our season of giveaways, we are also rolling out an end-of-the-year sale! For a full list of these killer deals, *head over to our website.
*
Happy holidays, and good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Our End of the Year/Holiday Sale is here!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump Day


----------

